# Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????



## Siff-Cop (4. März 2005)

Dag Dames en heren!!!!!

ik heb...... nein ich habe da nochmal ne frage zum Nachtangel!!!!!!
Und zwar suche ich ein mögliches Gewässer zum Nachtangeln ende des Monats. Zu denn Bestimmungen und Fischereigesetzten in Holland  weiß ich genug:b. Und so weiß ich auch das es kein generelles Nachtangelverbot gibt und das einige Gewässer vom Nachtangelverbot ausgenommen sind, nur welche sind das?
Weiß einer ganz Konkret wo sich ein solche Gewässer hier in Limburg befindet oder wo man sich diesbezüglich informieren kann????

Bitte helft mir ich muß raus, ans Wasser!!!!!!

Dank aan jullie.

en tot ziens


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> In der Maas bei Wessem ist es aber erlaubt, war selbst letztes Jahr öfters da.


Auf was haste da gefischt??? Muß ich mir mal ansehen und ne gute stelle ausfindig machen



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch südlich davon bis etwa auf die Höhe vom Visplas ist es erlaubt. Dort sind aber Leute unterwegs, denen man eigentlich nicht begegnen will, vorallem nicht nachts|krach:


 
Was denn für Leute? war in denn letzten Monaten immer nur am Visplas da war aber nichts schräges!!! Oder meinst du in Richtung Wessem an der Maas entlang???? 
Weil am Visplas waren bis jetzt immer nur sehr nette Leute und der liebe her Förster! Und letzten hat mir ein Niederländische Spinnangler was von einem guten Karpfen bestand im Visplas erzählt! schon mal davon gehört???? 
da am visplas würde ich ja mal gerne 2-3 Nächte ansitzen. 

*@all* kennt einer nen günstigen Campingplatz dort in der Nähe wo man sein Zelt für die Nacht aufbauen könnte? Damit man nicht immer die 120km am tag fahren muß von Aachen aus? 

Auf jeden, schon mal vielen Dank für die infos und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Raubfischer1966 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Zitat von *Lucio*
In der Maas bei Wessem ist es aber erlaubt, war selbst letztes Jahr öfters da.


hallo lucido,
ich kann das aber nicht bestätigen, bin in wessem seit 5 jahren im ittervort,er angelverein-bei wessem- und hab mein boot in wessem stehen. unsere statuten sagen klipp und klar, wie auch in ganz holland , ab 2 stunden nach sonnenuntergang und 2 stunden vor sonnaufgang - nachtangelverbot, außer du bist mit dem boot auf einer binnenschifffahrtsstrasse, also maas oder kanal
gruß achim


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Hi, da ich auch gern nachts rumspinne und das nicht nur im Sommer hab ich ein ähnliches Problem. Holländische Angler vor Ort gaben unterschiedliche Informationen übers Nachtfischen, nachher war ich verwirrter wie vorher. Googeln in deutsch brachte auch nichts, hier im Board und in anderen gab’s auch unterschiedliche Angaben darüber. War schon am verzweifeln, wollt aber nichts riskieren, wegen Kontrollen und so. Habe dann letztens mal auf Niederländisch gegoogelt und das gefunden (hier nur Limburg):



VRIJSTELLING VERBOD NACHTVISSERIJ Op grond van artikel 7, eerste lid, van het Reglement voor de Binnenvisserij 1985 (Staatscourant 283) is het verboden te vissen tussen twee uur na zonsondergang en één uur voor zonsopgang. Dit verbod geldt voor elk water gedurende de periode 1 september tot en met 31 mei.

Indien de belangen van de beroepsvissers en de belangen van de natuurbescherming zich daartegen niet verzetten, kan op grond van artikel 11 van
het reglement vrijstelling van het verbod op de nachtvisserij worden verleend.

In de onderhavige regeling wordt met betrekking tot de in de bijlage bij deze regeling genoemde wateren vrijstelling verleend om in genoemde
wateren de gehele nacht te vissen. Voornoemde belangen verzetten zich hiertegen niet.

DATUM LAATSTE WIJZIGING: 24 MEI 2002


31. In de regio Maastricht:

de visvijvers "Via Ragia" en "Vijfkoppen" gelegen in de gemeente Maastricht, de Maas vanaf kmr. 11.400 ter hoogte van de brug over de sluis te Sint Pieter tot kmr. 15.200 boven de Stuw te Borgharen, met inbegrip van het bovenstroomse toeleidingskanaal tot de sluis in St. Pieter, de Maas van kmr. 15.500 beneden de stuw de Borgharen tot kmr. 17.300 bij de Belgische grens te Smeermaes, het Afleidingskanaal in het Bosscherveld te Maastricht, van het Verbindingskanaal tot aan de uitmonding in de rivier de Maas nabij kmr. 16.600 het Verbindingskanaal in het Bosscherveld te Maastricht vanaf de Maas tot de sluis in dat kanaal, de Maas van grenspaal 49 te Lanaye tot de lijnbrug ter hoogte van de Bergweg te St. Pieter, de Zuid-Willemsvaart van de hoofdsluis binnen Maastricht tot de Belgische grens te Smeermaes, met inbegrip van de nieuwe havenkom ten westen van het kanaal buiten de voormalige Bospoort en het toegangskanaal naar de genoemde havenkom.


48. In de regio Nederweert:

de Zuid-Willemsvaart met daarbij behorende bermsloten vanaf sluis 15 te Nederweert tot de grensscheiding tussend e provincies Limburg en Noord- Brabant met inbegrip van het beneden toeleidingskanaal, de Zuid-Willemsvaart vanaf de Belgische grens tot aan sluis 15 te Nederweert, de Noordervaart vanaf 30 meter ten noorden van de sluis te Nederweert tot aan de brug in de weg van Meyel naar Roggel, alsmede het toeleidingskanaal vanaf de duiker onder het Kanaal Wessem-Nederweert, het voedingskanaal van de Noordervaart, het kanaal Wessem-Nederweert van het bovenhoofd van de sluis te Panheel tot de uitmonding in de Zuid-Willemsvaart.



51. In de regio Maasbracht:

het Julianakanaal tussen Borgharen en Maasbracht en de visvijver Maaren te Stevensweert.

DOCH VORSICHT, ich kann noch nicht richtig Niederländisch und konnte was falsch verstanden haben, doch sieht es für mich nach der Liste der Gewässer aus, in der ganzjährig Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. (???) Die komplette Liste gibt es: http://www.karperstudiegroep.nl/Nachtviswateren.htm


----------



## Wedaufischer (5. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Nachtangeln:
Vom 01. Juni bis zum 31. August darf man an den meisten Gewässern auch nachts angeln. Außerhalb dieser Periode ist das Angeln zwischen 2 Stunden noch Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt. Bestimmte Gewässer sind vom Ministerium von diesem Verbot ausgenommen worden, so dass man dort ganzjährig nachts angeln darf. Lest Euch hierzu den Erlaubnisschein durch. Nachtangeln ist nicht erlaubt am Ijsselmeer und den daran gelegenen offenen Häfen, und an den Gewässern, die  in dem Kapitel "Gesperrte Angelgewässer" genannt werden. Lest deshalb zu diesem Thema auch gut den Erlaubnisschein. Quelle


----------



## totaler Spinner (6. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei Wessem ist Nachtangeln erlaubt. Außer mir waren dort immer noch einige andere Angler nachts unterwegs|kopfkrat



Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein kannst du dich nicht danach richten. Auch an den Plassen sitzen oft Nachtangler, auch schon im Frühjahr, obwohl dort das Nachtangeln, soweit ich weis ganzjährig verboten ist. Vielleicht gibt es hier jemand der die ersten Sätze der Liste oben übersetzen kann. Ich meine das ist die Liste der Gewässer in der das Nachtangeln ganzjährig erlaubt ist. Die Maas bei Wessem habe ich dort nicht gefunden, jedoch den Wessem – Nederweert – Kanal.


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

HEY LEUDE
Schon mal danke @all für die Beantwortung und die Infos.
Da ich der Niederländischen Sprache mächtig bin werde ich versuchen denn Text von totaler Spinner mal zu übersetzen (kann aber etwas dauern).
@ totaler Spinner: danke für denn Link

@wedaufischer: ja das wußte ich ja bereits, bin halt auf der suche nach diesen _"Bestimmte Gewässer sind vom Ministerium von diesem Verbot ausgenommen worden, so dass man dort ganzjährig nachts angeln darf ."_  die suche ich 


nochmal danke und sollte noch einer etwas in Erfahrung bringen bitte ich ihn dies hier zu posten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|bla: 
Das muß doch heraus zu bekommen sein.

groetjes


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*



			
				totaler Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> VRIJSTELLING VERBOD NACHTVISSERIJ Op grond van artikel 7, eerste lid, van het Reglement voor de Binnenvisserij 1985 (Staatscourant 283) is het verboden te vissen tussen twee uur na zonsondergang en één uur voor zonsopgang. Dit verbod geldt voor elk water gedurende de periode 1 september tot en met 31 mei.
> 
> Indien de belangen van de beroepsvissers en de belangen van de natuurbescherming zich daartegen niet verzetten, kan op grond van artikel 11 van
> het reglement vrijstelling van het verbod op de nachtvisserij worden verleend.
> ...


 
Hallo Dames en Heren

ich habe denn Text oben mal übersetzt, aber achtet nicht auf die Rechtschreibung und die Satztstellung ist wahrscheinlich auch unter aller Sau. zum Teil ist es auch ein bischen wörtlich übersetzt, ich kann es zumindest verstehen. Aber ist wie beim Lotto ohne Gewehr:

*Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes:*

*Auf Grund von Artikel 7, Absatz eins, der Bestimmungen für die Binnenschifffahrt 1985(Staatscourant 283) ist es verboten zwischen 2 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang und 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang zu angeln. Diese Verbot gilt für jedes Gewässer zwischen dem 1. September und einschließlich dem 31. Mai.*



*Insofern die Belange der Berufsfischerei und die Belange des Naturschutzes sich nicht dagegen stellen, kann auf Grund von Artikel 11 der Bestimmung, das Nachtangelverbote aufgehoben werden.(die Freistellung verliehen werden)*


*In der unten aufgeführten Regelung wird mit Bezug auf die in denn Beilagen genannten Regelungen eine Freistellung (Aufhebung) erteilt um in denn genanten Gewässern die ganze Nacht durch zu fischen. Zuvor genannte Belange stellen sich hier nicht gegen.*


Ich hoffe es hilft.
Also nach meiner Ansicht sind dann in dieser Liste alle Gewässer Aufgeführt, wo man die ganze Nacht durch fischen kann. Ich  werde mir die Liste jetzt mal reinziehen und mal schauen wo man hier denn jetzt nachts gehen kann. Kennt einer ne Karte im Netzt wo die Kilometermarken der Maas angegeben sind ?

Also das ist das was ich gesucht habe 
vielen Dank

PS: wenn jemand noch was anderes weiß oder ich nicht gut übersetzt habe bitte melden


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*



			
				totaler Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> de Maas vanaf kmr. 11.400 ter hoogte van de brug over de sluis te Sint Pieter tot kmr. 15.200 boven de Stuw te Borgharen, met inbegrip van het bovenstroomse toeleidingskanaal tot de sluis in St. Pieter, de Maas van kmr. 15.500 beneden de stuw de Borgharen tot kmr. 17.300 bij de Belgische grens te Smeermaes, het Afleidingskanaal in het Bosscherveld te Maastricht, van het Verbindingskanaal tot aan de uitmonding in de rivier de Maas nabij kmr. 16.600 het Verbindingskanaal in het Bosscherveld te Maastricht vanaf de Maas tot de
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.karperstudiegroep.nl/Nachtviswateren.htm


 
Hallo
ja schon wieder ich!!!
so da ich das ja gestern so schön übersetzt habe, habe ich heute nochmal einen Niederländischen Arbeitskollegen gefragt und der hat mir bestätigt das die übersetztung ganz gut ist und vom Sinn auf jeden fall stimmt.
Nun gut, jetzt habe ich gestern in meiner Karte von Limburg mal versucht zu Studiern wo das denn jetzt genau ist wo man Fischen kann. Aber leider habe ich keine Kilometer angaben auf der Karte, also wo gibts dies Makierungen kann man die auch an der maas sehen? Oder auf einer Karte? Nur Welche?


Hab dann gestern nochmal meine Angelpapiere durchforstet. In der Limburgverguuning steht drin das man an der Maas und am Julianakanal fast überall Nachtangeln darf. Bis auf ein paar beschriebende Ausnahmen. Allerdings sind hier auch "nur" Kilometer angaben. Woher weiß ich denn wo jetzt Maaskilometer 16.600 ist???
So das steht genau in der Verguuning: 
So ich hab meine vergunning mal mitgebracht und da steht:

*"Maas: nachtangeln ist ganz Järlich erlaubt.*

*das gilt nicht für die strecke Maas ab dem Stützpunkt Grobbenvorts km. 112.700 bis an molenbeek bei Arcen km. 120.150 über die gesamte Breite von der Maas ; hier ist nur nachtangeln mit einer Angelrute erlaubt.*
*Angeln mit mehr als zwei Anngelruten ist in der Maas verboten."*
*Also für mich heißt das Nachtangeln das ganze Jahr mit einer Rute Erlaubt ist und das ganze jahr mit zwei Ruten bis auf die oben genannten Strecke erlaubt ist!!???! *

viehleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und hat nen Tip für ne Karte.


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Die Kilometerangaben kannst du in der Regel auf großen weisen Schildern an der Maas und den Kanälen sehen, an den Kanälen meist sogar in 500m oder 100m abständen , allerdings steht dann zwischen den Kilometertafeln nur ein kleineres Schild mit 0,1, 0,5 usw. Die Uferseite der Schilder kann aber wechseln. Schreib mir mal eine PN, ich könnte dir was rüberschicken.


----------



## Halsa anfanger (25. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Hallo, 

Ich komme aus Holland und es ist tatsachlich so das es nur erlaubt ist in die monaten juni, juli und august zum nachtangeln zu gehen. Aber, es ist die vereine erlaubt einen *Verbot* ein zu stellen wenn sie nachtangeln nicht auf die gewasser des vereins mochten.
Also, sie brauchen den Grote vergunning um nach zu sehen im welches gewasser nachtangeln erlaubt ist. 

Grusse aus Holland  Rudy

P.S. Entschuldie fur meinen schlechten Deutsch.


----------



## Halsa anfanger (26. März 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Hallo,


In der Sportvisakte steht ganz deutlich das es verboten ist zum nachtangeln nach 31-08 und for 01-06. Suche mal mit google auf "sportvisakte", und lesen sie die pdf-document in Deutsch  "Was jeder Angler weissen muss".

Grusse aus Holland,  Rudy


----------



## Sebÿ (26. April 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Hallo zusammen! 

Hier kann man eine Liste kaufen in der alle Gewässer aufgeführt sein sollen!
Auf der seite 5 findet man die Liste!

KLICK

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (3. April 2007)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Limburg?????WO?????*

Hallo.
Habe erst heute erfahren,
das in den neuen Papieren steht:

Das Angeln ist mit Wurm vom 01.04 - 01.06 2007 verboten!

Dran denken!

Gruß Dirk


----------

